# Repeated Swung 8ths using CSSS



## VSTHero (Feb 14, 2022)

Hi - I've been writing a fiddle style tune for guitar, mandolin, and violin, and was attempting to use the CSSS Violin 1. I ended up switching to the classic legato version as it seemed to handle the rapid 8th notes better. I used a global track delay to line it up with guitar and using the swing quantization in Logic X, but I can't figure out what to do for repeated notes - I'm unsure of how CSSS is designed to handle them. I think one issue is that they may not have same delay as remaining classic legato notes (maybe no delay at all) and I'm uncertain of the spacing needed to get a decent sound out of them. 

Thanks for the help folks! Appreciate any tips, I've mostly worked with CSW and CSB which I find a little easier than CSSS, but pretty new to them all.


----------



## VSTHero (Feb 15, 2022)

Hi, think I worked it out - I wasn't aware repeats were linked with sustain pedal CC64 so I automated the sustain pedal CC and it took care of the notes; it also made it unnecessary to have all notes overlap in terms of duration from smooth 8ths. 

I'll compare how this sounds with classic legato for the advanced legato patches.


----------

